

Linus Torvalds rants about requiring root access for trivial tasks - netvarun
https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/1vyfmNCYpi5

======
netvarun
Interesting points: [http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Comment-Linus-s-
daught...](http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Comment-Linus-s-
daughter-1446928.html)

